

The 6 Month Startup Challenge – From 0 to $100,000 in Annual Revenue - krogers
http://iamkenrogers.com/2015/01/23/startup-challenge/

======
PhilipA
I am looking forward to following you, though it seems a bit naive, especially
the statement: "If done properly, building a SaaS application can provide an
extremely lucrative business without killing the creator with 80 hour work
weeks, my goal is to do exactly that".

But good luck :)

~~~
krogers
I'm realizing just how naive it was the further I get in the process :)
Definitely a lot of challenges I hadn't expected and a lot of mistakes I've
already made even this short of time into it. The biggest has been not doing
enough research into my target market and application. Right now it's looking
like my original idea isn't going to be a viable product, so I'm going to be
switching to a new application idea, this time with much more research
involved.

